# Foaling season has



## Belinda (Feb 16, 2008)

Well with what possibly could be the most miserable day weather wise , I had a maiden mare foal out in the rain ,, But all is well she is now up in a nice dry stall with a beautiful buckskin colt sired by Bright Day.. He has the smallest head and hooky ears,, looks to have stocking legs on the back,,




Will get pictures as soon as the rain stops..





I can already tell he is going to be a real looker ... so refined and typy... Ok thanks for let me brag...


----------



## Leeana (Feb 16, 2008)

Woohoo Belinda, cant wait to see pics





Sounds handsome


----------



## Rachel (Feb 16, 2008)

Awww he sounds absolutely perfect! Can't wait to see his pics. Congrats!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures of your new addition, we have a 2 yr old ASPC filly that is related to your Bright Day, he is such a pretty boy also.


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2008)

He sounds awesome, Belinda! I look forward to seeing your new baby boy


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, lucky you! Our first foals don't start arriving until the end of May. Looking forward to seeing pictures of what sounds like a real looker. Congratulations. Ta, Shirlee PS. You should have known she'd foal in the rain and in the muddest place around  I think they stand in the pasture thinking of the worst places and worst days to foal, just to watch us freak out.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds great Belinda! I can't wait to see him, Congrats


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 16, 2008)

wow...ok need pics...I am waiting on 2 mares now, just about to go crazy so it should be getting close....One kept me up all night...I am not nearly tired enough so they are going to hold out another couple of days for sure based on that.


----------



## Sharron (Feb 17, 2008)

Gee "B" guess I shouldn't have asked that question on the phone! Congrats, like everyone else I am waiting for pictures of the little cutie!



Still waiting for Roxie to have hers, thank goodness she waited and didn't do what your mare did! Will post the news when we have our first one...Again Congratulations on your first baby of the year...hope this isn't setting a trend for you...we will be thinking pink from here on in...





Sharron


----------



## minih (Feb 18, 2008)

Would love to see pictures of the little guy. Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 18, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Well with what possibly could be the most miserable day weather wise , I had a maiden mare foal out in the rain ,, But all is well she is now up in a nice dry stall with a beautiful buckskin colt sired by Bright Day.. He has the smallest head and hooky ears,, looks to have stocking legs on the back,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations B!!!






I can't wait for the pictures!

P.S. I have to say I'm happy my mare waited until the storm was over!


----------



## skanzler (Feb 18, 2008)

Belinda, Glad to hear that he is well and would love to see pics.....Sounds like you are off to a great start. May the rest of your foals arrive safe and sound.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 25, 2008)

Belinda,

Congrats on the foal..can't wait to see pics! He sounds awesome!


----------

